# شرح جهاز لايكا ts02



## فتحى عبد (18 سبتمبر 2011)

اريد شرح جهاز لايكا ts02


----------



## تافكه (8 أكتوبر 2011)

ياريت انا كمان والله


----------



## abdo.satar (9 أكتوبر 2011)

فتحى عبد قال:


> اريد شرح جهاز لايكا ts02


 

الاخ الكريم يارب يكون ده المطلوب وتسفيد منه


----------



## abdo.satar (9 أكتوبر 2011)

يارب يحمل المره دى 
ده ملف للشرح يارب يكون مفيد لكم


----------



## علي فؤاد (9 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## MOAIYED (9 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررر


----------



## talan77 (9 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## تافكه (9 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك شكرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## abdo.satar (10 أكتوبر 2011)

الحمد لله ان الملف عجبكم 
ويارب ينفعكم 
وعلى فكره انا محمله من فتره من الملتقى

نسئلكم الدعاء ليا واللى رفع الملف ده قبل كده فى الملتقى لانه انا فعلا وقتها كنت محتاجه فعلا

ربينا يجعله فى ميزان حسناته


----------



## khattab hamid (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*شكر*

شكرا للملتقى


----------



## محب الصديق (11 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك ونرجوا المزيد


----------



## rafea1978 (12 نوفمبر 2011)

برنامج محاكاة أجهزة لايكا Leica FlexLine TS02_06_09 Simulato
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=295767


----------



## MOAIYED (12 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مهندس رواوص (21 نوفمبر 2011)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## salahlasheen11 (10 مارس 2012)

مشكور اخى abdo.satar فعلا ملف رائع وشرح وافى جزاك الله خير


----------



## salahlasheen11 (10 مارس 2012)

وايضا مشكور اخى rafea1978 على برنامج المحاكاه لجهاز لايكا ts 02 جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (11 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Ayub surveyor (31 أغسطس 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررر


----------



## احمدعبده67 (20 أكتوبر 2012)

جزيتم خيرا بس ياريت كيف انقل البيانات من ts02 الى جهاز الحاسب وجزاكم الله كل خير ( وخيركم من تعلم وعلم )


----------



## مارد البوادى (22 أكتوبر 2012)

تسلم الايادي


----------



## eng:ahmed mando (22 نوفمبر 2012)

لو سمحتم يا جماعه أنا عايز شرح صوت وصوره لجهاز lica ts 02 ضرورى


----------



## اكرم الفقي (3 يناير 2013)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا وسنلتزم بالقوانين ان شاء الله


----------



## اكرم الفقي (3 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك


----------



## مازن ابوحيه (17 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حليم البنا (17 أبريل 2013)

ممكن جهاز لا يكا 460
ارجوكم محتاج له ضروري


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (13 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## مساح غير محظوظ (10 يوليو 2013)

شكرا للملتقى​


----------



## الفاضلى_2 (13 أغسطس 2013)

وان كمان


----------



## مهندسه روز (16 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا تسلم


----------



## علاء شيخ محمود (5 فبراير 2014)

مشكور


----------



## بترو2000 (6 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم 
اريد شرح توتال ts02
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## بهاء حجو (23 مارس 2014)

لو سمحتوا عايز شرح ts11 عربى


----------



## soliman nasa (28 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم 
اولا شكرا على الملف رائع ومفيد ربنا يبارك فيك 
ثانيا انا معايا جهاز لايكا ts02 لكن الجهاز فيه برانامج الCOGO والليزر بوينتر وقياس الارتفاعات وبرامج تانية متشفرة اعطتنى 15 محاولة فى البداية وبعدها كل ما ادخل عليها تطلب منى ادخال التريال .
هل فيه حل لفك الترييال دا 
ارجو الافادة ..... شكرا .​


----------

